# The Rain



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

I read in another post about hearing the rain to the west (poster must have been around Chapala). 
I can gladly proclaim that here in south central Jalisco we received a bit of rain late last evening and a good 2 hours plus tonight. It is the first rain, other than 3 days in February, that we have had since the first week of October 2012. It is rather early for us as the "rainy season" doesn't usually start until the end of June.

Regardless, I say bring on the rain!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RPBHaas said:


> I read in another post about hearing the rain to the west (poster must have been around Chapala).
> I can gladly proclaim that here in south central Jalisco we received a bit of rain late last evening and a good 2 hours plus tonight. It is the first rain, other than 3 days in February, that we have had since the first week of October 2012. It is rather early for us as the "rainy season" doesn't usually start until the end of June.
> 
> Regardless, I say bring on the rain!


I agree! We've been having longish rainstorms most evenings in Mexico City for the last couple of weeks. This is usually the time of year when they begin, but the last couple of years, nothing really got going till the middle of June. Thank you, Tlaloc!


----------



## ehw23 (Sep 21, 2012)

The rain makes it all worth it after so much heat. Not to mention the wildlife needs it!

Rain rain stay a while!


----------

